# Eight-month-old, female, mixed-breed pigeon for adoption.



## Pigeon Pigeon (Jun 23, 2016)

Hello, 
We are looking for a good home for an eight-month old, female, mixed-breed pigeon. She is white except for a fudge-colored spot on the forehead and a few grey tail feathers. Has a tiny chest frill and beautiful, large dark eyes. Healthy – no issues of any kind. 

She and her parents are free-flying, indoor-only dwelling rescues, she was an oops baby and has never been outside. The mom is a 350 gms. one-eyed feral, and the dad is a 250 gms. Syrian turbiteen. She is petite, more like her dad and will probably be better off in an aviary among disabled pigeons or smaller breeds, so as not to be bullied; she could also happily continue to live as an indoor pet, which is the only life she has known. She has never lived in a cage. She’s very friendly and tender and will step-up onto your hand and fly to you. Likes to come and snuggle for naps, and preen your face. She started laying eggs two months ago and needs a mate. We only ask that she not live alone but with another pigeon for company, so please consider taking her only if you can make that commitment. 

We are in NYC, and would prefer to find someone locally, but would also be willing to ship to the right home, although we have never done that and would need guidance. Thanks so much for reading. 

*You can see pictures of her and her parents at the link below.* Copy and paste the last line of this email into your browser if the link is not clickable.

http://s12.photobucket.com/user/Pigeon_Pigeon/story

http://s12.photobucket.com/user/Pigeon_Pigeon/story


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Cute bird! Hope someone will adopt her. Thanks for looking for a good home for her.


----------



## Pigeon Pigeon (Jun 23, 2016)

Thank you!


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

Oh my word, what beautiful birds you have. <3


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I think she's adorable, and would like her for my flock, as I have a few males who would love a mate. But don't like shipping birds through the mail.
Don't think you would have to worry about her being bullied. Once she is mated up, her mate will keep the others away. Just check anyone out well first. If you were closer I'd love to take her. Does she have a name?


----------



## Pigeon Pigeon (Jun 23, 2016)

We'd absolutely love for you to have her Jay! I spoke to my wife, Eva who was at some point an active member of this forum but is now in Bulgaria, and she said that she knows you and cannot imagine a better person than you to have her.

We have been calling her Maluk, which just means "little one". I think my wife was avoiding giving her a real name because she didn't want to get attached to her knowing she had to give her up. That's why she put off looking for a home for her for eight months and finally it was I (the long-suffering husband of a pigeon maniac) who had to place the ad. 

My wife really was not into the idea of having her shipped either, except to a really exceptional home, which she told me she believes your is. So how about it?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Please tell Eva Hi! Small world. LOL. I would love her, but really can't do mailing pigeons. Too many have gotten lost or injured. They leave them out in the cold and hot weather, and actually lose them. The only birds we have had shipped was through the airlines. United and Continental. Honest! 2 were flown from Pheonix, and two, 1 on 2 separate occasions, from Oregon. They take lots better care of them, and they are here in just 1 day. You get as direct a flight as possible, so they don't have to keep changing planes. And it's faster. They are flown to Providence, R.I. and we pick them up that night. I don't imagine you want to go through that though. And can't blame you. But tell your wife, Thank You. Very nice of her. Tell her also that if she does ever decide to fly her baby, we would be happy to split the cost of her flight. That way, it wouldn't really cost much more than shipping through the mail. Take your time. There may be the perfect home much closer to you. Just make sure to check them out well.


----------



## Scottsdaleaz (Aug 30, 2014)

Pardon by butting in... NYC and Massachusetts not so far away in the scheme of things.
Road trip in an air conditioned car?
Good pigeon homes are hard to find!


----------



## Pigeon Pigeon (Jun 23, 2016)

You’re right, Scottsdaleaz, good homes are hard to find, and from what I hear this is as good of a home as it gets. 

Thanks for alerting me to the dangers of shipping Jay; that option is now out of the question. I wish we could drive up to MA, as Scottsdaleaz suggests, but we don’t have a car. Where about in MA are you? Eva, who should be back in the States soon will be taking the train up to Hudson, NY on July 5th to go to Austerlitz, NY which is almost on the MA border - on the off- off chance that you live in that area, but I figure you are probably closer to Rhode Island, which is nowhere near. So the airplane option remains, because my wife is really excited by the prospect of her baby going to you. I have one question about this, most probably a stupid one - I apologize. Does the pigeon need to fly on the plane with a person (i.e. my wife) or is it simply checked in at the airport here and handed to you at the airport there? Thank you for offering to split the cost; it’s very kind and generous of you, but we feel like that’s our responsibility – it’s buying priceless piece of mind for my wife to know that the little one will be going to someone she trusts so much.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Hi. You are right in that I live near R.I., actually, right on the Woonsocket border. And if you have never done something before, then there are no stupid questions. We all had to learn at some time. How would you know if you don't ask?
No, they don't have to fly with a person. They are checked in, usually in the morning has been my experience, and we are made aware of the time they will arrive in Providence, and are there before they land. We had a cute little feral who had had a wing amputation flown to us, with his stuffed toy, a hedgehog. When we peeked into his little crate, there he was hiding behind the hedgehog. It was so cute. You call them and ask for the most direct route to Green airport in Providence R.I. 
They are very picky about the small crate,(like a cat crate). It has got to have a perch, which is ridiculous for a pigeon, but you must have it, little dishes attached to the door, and a cloth covering over any openings. Kind of a pain to make, but you need to have them just the same. At some point, with one of our little travelers, they put water in the cup on the door, through the bars, which spilled in the crate anyway. Not a problem, as the poor thing doesn't remain in the cage for very long, and was brought home immediately. Anyway, I still have the little crate, so could forward it to you if you decide to do this. It has a padded floor that the other girl built in, so nice and comfy. She did a great job. As far as splitting the cost, well, it's just what I do. So you can't argue that with me. 
It sounds as though Eva is very attached to her baby. Are you sure you can't keep her? Seems sad to have to give her up. I try to introduce them to the right mate. My birds are nice though. I would set her up in my house for a while, to get to know her, and she me. Besides, no matter where they come from, they need to be quarantined for a month before meeting any of our flock. Don't take it personally, as that is a strict rule I follow. After that time, she would then be introduced to one of my little males, each in their own cage. And give them time to see and get to know each other from their separate cages. I know he will like her right away, but she must also show interest in him before I let them out together. If not, then I would introduce her to another male. My birds pick their own mates. I never force them. Mine is a rescue loft, so not important who likes who. You can check out my pictures on my page, where you can see some of our birds, and our loft. It's handicapped accessible for rescues we get in who cannot fly. I don't want floor birds. I like them to be able to get around too. Not pushing you though. You guys think about it, and take your time. You could always look for a mate for her and keep her. Many people with pet pigeons will get 2 females, who are often great companions for each other. Many will mate up together and be very happy. Then you don't have to worry about oops babies. LOL. Just think about it.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Jay3 would be a wonderful pigeon parent. Agree with her though that you may want to have four girls. We have two pairs of females. Two have bonded and the other two will meet as Jay 3 recommended after a month quarantine period. Consider a female friend for your girl.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Well they can't have 4 girls, as they already have a mated pair. But could get another female for little Maluk.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Sorry I meant to say you could have TWO girls I think the heat here is affecting my brain.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

It would be affecting mine. Has it been getting any cooler there? How are the birds doing?


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Still very hot hot hot where I live, over 100 in daytime, 75-80 right now 9 pm. Enjoy your cooler NY and RI weather! Much better for pigeons and people.


----------



## Pigeon Pigeon (Jun 23, 2016)

Thanks for detailing the process so thoroughly Jay. I see why Eva trusts you so much. Maluk is the first baby that has ever hatched at home, so it is hard for Eva to give her up. In fact if it was only up to her she would keep her and get her a mate; but then again she would keep many of the others too and enjoy living inside a pigeon loft of an apartment where she can look at all her birds all day, there is no such thing as too many pigeons for Eva, and that’s why we had to come to an agreement acceptable to both of us. We live in a pretty small apartment to begin with, and Eva is an artist and has her art materials and work all over too, so our initial agreement was that she wouldn’t keep any of the sick and injured pigeons she took in. But naturally, there was that one bird that she just couldn’t live without, so that’s how Pippin - the mom stayed. She was about a month old with her head badly smashed and not expected to survive. But she did survive and paired up with Eva, which was such an intense and crazily time-consuming relationship, that after a while I agreed for us to keep another rescue as a mate for Pippin so that Eva wouldn’t feel so guilty when she couldn’t be there. Two birds may seem like nothing for people on this forum, but my wife doesn’t like to confine her pets so they roam freely, in addition to the constantly rotating roster of the sick and injured who take up whatever space is left. As much as I’ve come to appreciate pigeons, I honestly just couldn’t deal with two more. 
Eva had agreed in principle to give up Maluk, but only if she found a good enough home for her, which she probably thought would never happen. She’s now not only comfortable with the idea, but also actually thrilled knowing her baby will have a mate, a flock and a loving, knowledgeable and responsible mom. Maluk will have a better quality of life with you than with us. 

Sending the crate would be super helpful! I’ll send you our address through a private message. 

Thanks,
Stefan


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Will get the crate out to you this week. If you like, I can post you about her, with pics.

I hear you about the intense relationship. It can be really awful with some of them. They just don't leave you alone. I did have one female like that. She has her own mate now though.


----------



## Pigeon Pigeon (Jun 23, 2016)

> Will get the crate out to you this week. If you like, I can post you about her, with pics.


 That will be really wonderful! Thank you!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Finally getting time to post a pic of the newest member of our flock. Little Maluk, the princess. She is doing well, although just a wee bit spoiled. LOL. Likes spending some time at the computer with me. She arrived at the airport on time, and was glad to get home and out of that crate. She's a little cutie


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

She really looks like a princess  
Very cute. Congratulations on a new member of your flock little Maluk. She looks beautiful.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

She does indeed look like a princess. Cute birdie!


----------

